# Mostrar imagen en una matriz de leds



## cnger (May 26, 2007)

Hola a todos, bien necesito mostrar una imagen dinámica en una matriz de leds sin usar microcontroladores pero no sé como hacer esto, solo sé que debo usar una memoria eeprom


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 27, 2007)

Un eeprom PARALELO.

la idea basica es utilizando un contador conectado al bus de direcciones de la eprom y la salida de datos a los led. Con un 555 generas la onda cuadrada para que el contador funcione.

Pero como es una matriz   la cosa ya no es tan facil, pero la base es la misma.

la matriz esta formada por columnas y filas, la idea es poner los D0-D8 a las filas y poner a Vcc/GND una columna y se enciende una linea, apagar, poner  los datos y encender la siguiente columna.... y asi muy rapidamente para que el ojo no se de cuenta.(multiplexacion)

Finalmente se utiliza el metodo paginado

lo que te he dibujado, (por desgracia este editor no tiene memorias y te lo tengo que explicar por escrito)


El 555 es un generador de reloz a una frecuencia baja digamos 100hz
El 4040 es un contador pero sirve cualquiera, pero este tiene mas bits y facilmente se puede poner en cascada.
La eeprom es esa especie de IC3  debes imaginarte que es la eeprom donde 
1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8 --->D0,D1,D2...D7
24,23,22,21,20...---->A0,A1,A2....An en este orden.
la gracia del circuito esta en el minimo de componentes y el maximo esfuerzo en la programacion de la eeprom.

como te habras fijado en el 4040 he dejado las patillas 6,7,8 sin conectar, la idea es hacer un multiplexado, igual que la tele. Repetiremos 2^9 veces la misma imagen.
una imagen de ocupara desde A0..A4 (las 5 columnas).
el contador sique contando A5.... se vuelve a repetir
el contador sique contando A6.... se vuelve a repetir
el contador sique contando A7.... se vuelve a repetir
el contador sique contando A8.... se vuelve a repetir
el contador sique contando A9.... cambiamos la direccion de la memoria y aparece la siguiente imagen.





Hay otro metodo  con lach o biestables tipo D pero hay mas circuteria.



Si no terminas de entenderlo, antes de preguntas portea JPG con el esquema bien hecho.
El 555 con sus componentes
El CD4040 con el nombre de sus patillas (Q0..Q14)
La memoria con sus patillas (D0..D7,Cs,OE...) El  display con sus patillas.

Recuerda que en el foro solo se permite jpg a 150kb.

metodo "modificado" paginado.
Hacer una pelicula con una libreta de hojas de papel apiladas.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 28, 2007)

algunas rectificaciones:

Faltan las resistencias de limitacion de corriente de la eeprom al display

Falta un decodificador BCD o binario -> decimal que iria entre el contador y las columnas de la matriz.

Segun como sea la matriz sera necesario invertir los estados logicos.

Con el workbench es facilmente simulable.


----------



## cnger (May 28, 2007)

Voy a usar 3 matrices de 7*5 entonces tendria una de 7x15, entonces no tengo claro còmo hacer el contador creo que debe contar hasta 256.

Te envio la imagen de la memoria que voy a usar y quisiera saber còmo conecto el contador a la memoria

Gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 28, 2007)

No me has echo los deberes, me habria gustado ver mi esquema rectificado, pero mejor dejar las cosas claras y despues dibujarlo.

la salida del 4040 lo conectal a la eeprom de la siguiente forma

Q0->A0   figura 1
Q1->A1
Q2->A2
Q3->A3

Q9 ->A4     figura 2
Q10->A5    figura 4
Q11->A6    figura 8
....
....
AÑADIR OTRO 4040 EN CASCADA si es necesario

Te has fijado que no he conectado q4,q6,q7,q8 lo hago para que se repita la imagen varias veces y el otro se piense que la imagen es estatica. He elegido q9 como podria haver elegido otro valor esto depende de la frecuencia del 555 y las vibraciones.


cada figura esta compuesta por 16 bytes


creo que esta es la parte mas dificil de entender porque dejo esas patillas, leelo dos veces y instalate el simulador.

Como te comente me olvide del decodificador de binacio a decimal, de forma que solo se active una columna por cada secuencia del contador.

OE y CE siempre activos

0000------->0000 0000 0000  0001
0001------->0000 0000 0000  0010


por ejemplo 74hc154, puede hacer falta añadir inversoras en la entrada del decoder o invertir en la memoria, depende de los led


Ojo el circuto no esta terminado , los led se encenderan pero  puede que quieras que luzcan con mas potencia,seguramente sera necesario añadir algo mas, te aviso para que utilices zocalos para poder reutilizar el material.



espero que quede un poco mas claro , es que ha veces se me va la bola.


----------



## cnger (May 29, 2007)

No he podido hacer la "tareita" por que en la versión que tengo de los simuladores no encontre todos los elementos. Voy a usar el contador 74LS193 que cuenta de 0 a 15 pero no sé cómo hacer para que la imagen se muestre varias veces, tu dejabas unos pines sin conectar para lograr esto pero aquí no sé qué hacer.
Voy a usar el decodificador 74LS154 que me habias recomendado

Te envio una imagen del contador y del deco.

También quisiera que me recomendaras una frecuencia para programar el 555.

Gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 29, 2007)

Bueno, en principio te funcionara con ese contador, pero solo una unica imagen.

Unas cuantas aclaraciones:

Sin querer pense que querias que las imagenes fueran animadas.
La "foto" se mostrara automaticamente no debes hacer nada, solo debes aplicar el clock al contador y sus salidas a la memoria A0,A1,A2,A3 y nada mas.

Te recomiendo primero montar un solo display y comprobar que se encienden los diodos, como te comente es necesario conocer como deben ser las tensiones para que se enciendan los leds


555 pues 25hz*16=400hz (2.5ms) como minimo




Para mostra distintas imagenes solo debes poner un nivel logico en a4,a5,a6.....pero eso ya lo haras.




Si te molesta el 4040 pon el 74hct4040, es que les teneis mania a los cmos.
La gracia de este contador es que tiene muchas salidas, si no haz cuentas y veras como necesitas un monton de 74193 para hacer lo mismo, ni tiene secretos es un simple contador cmos que es compatible con TTL.


----------



## cnger (May 30, 2007)

OK, gracias por tu ayuda me sirvio mucho


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 30, 2007)

ya nos comentaras tus progresos, hasta ahora.

un saludo


----------



## Pegass (Nov 26, 2007)

oye y tu programacion eprom no la tendras por ahi que la puedas compartir


----------



## gopis (Jul 2, 2008)

hola, leyendo todos sus comentarios, me pareció interesante lo de la matríz de leds y quisiera que me proporcionaran mas información sobre el multiplexado de una de 7*30, se los agradeceré mucho. gracias


----------

